# Bleeding after sex!!??



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm having some spotting after sex this morning. This has never happened before. We had sex twice last night and again this morning and I'm feeling a bit sore but we didn't do anything rough or different. The frequency is not unusual for us and this has NEVER happened. It's not my period, for sure. I looked it up online and there are all these awful things that can cause it....surely it can be benign as well??

I haven't had a PAP in years, I guess I should book one. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

First if all slap in the wrist (gently) for no having a PAP test in years, please schedule one tomorrow. 

I sometime bleed a bit because I am drier than normal or I tend to have oveian cyst and they got agrivated with certain positions not that he's pocking them, but the area around the cyst is tender. I don't know if its an unusual thing but if there is a loose hair it will literally cut me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Possible UTI, happened to my wife, she waited too long and wound up in the ER. You may want to hit the cranberry juice.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I haven't had a PAP in years, I guess I should book one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, book at appointment right away. It could be, and probably is something benign and relatively annoying at worst. Like a uterine fibroid that created a pocket for menstral fluid to pool, sex upended the pocket and now it is emptying. Happens to me every few years and I book and D&C.

The trouble is that the non benign things tend to be silent for a long time.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I once bled due to a fibroid.But it was also accompanied by many other symptoms aside from spotting after sex.

Good luck at the doctor,I know it sucks going to the gyn but you really need to stay up to date on those check ups hon!!


----------

